

10 immutable laws of mistakes - richardofyork
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10things/10-immutable-laws-of-mistakes/2633?tag=nl.e101

======
aculver
Cool article. In addition to point 9, I would add that mistakes typically have
consequences and sometimes those consequences are pretty tough. I think a fear
of these consequences is why a lot of folks try to dodge blame. However, like
the article says, accepting responsibility with humility and bearing the
consequences (sometimes over a period of time) is the right course of action.

------
jfricker
Odd that the article is missing any of Gordon Moore's quotes on mistakes:

“One thing a leader does is to remove the stigma of mistakes. People who are
afraid of making mistakes all the time just don’t try anything.”

and my fav

“If everything you try works, then you are not trying hard enough.”

------
stretchwithme
Yes, computers can make mistakes propagate faster. But its also true computers
allow you to correct many mistakes very easily and therefore free you to take
action because the cost of mistakes is much lower.

In the days before word processing, for example, if you left out a word on a
page, you pretty had to retype a document. Now, you can make a thousand
changes before you decide to print. And now you don't even have to print most
of the time.

Think its tough dealing with a software bug? Fix it and everybody downloads
the fix. Make a hardware mistake and millions of machines need to be taken
apart one at a time.

------
cek
Good stuff. I've found that there are two kinds of people in the world. Those,
like me, who ENJOY making mistakes. And those that are afraid of making
mistakes.

If you are not falling down, you're not trying hard enough.

~~~
richardofyork
I completely agree, Mate. I learned that if you are not hearing "no," you are
not taking risks or chances. And we know it takes risks—a leap—to get where
you want to be.

